# Black Hunter



## oldmand (Aug 18, 2015)

A very nice looking bow and for $130 appears to be a tremendous value. Good luck with it.


----------



## DeanRM (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks!

I typed the wrong web address, the correct address is: mandarinduck.net

Sorry about that!


----------



## monkeyball (Jan 31, 2008)

What does the shipping run?

Good Shooting->->->->Craig


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Does the Mandarin duck version still has white print out logo on the riser? N did u get the updated version with bamboo limbs? It's even better.


----------



## DeanRM (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, this version has the white 'Black Hunter' logo on the riser, and it does have bamboo laminations in the limbs. Thanks!


----------



## Bow Rider (Jan 16, 2015)

Kent will probably be happy to hear I upgraded from my folding survival bow. Ended up going with a Galaxy Ember td longbow from LAS. It looks exactly the same as this bow, but a little more expensive at $200. Is the Ember overpriced, or is there a difference? Anyone know?


----------



## Wasatch-Vectrix (Nov 27, 2012)

Beautiful bow! Killer deal!


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

I read somewhere the Mandarin Duck equipment is factory seconds. I would be skeptical.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

For piece of mind I have chosen Galaxy, but there is nothing wrong choosing MDuck.

The Ember/Black Hunter is really a decent work horse bow that looks n feels great, especially with upgraded bamboo limbs. 

Can't really find a TD longbow with this finish n performance @ this price.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Bow Rider said:


> Kent will probably be happy to hear I upgraded from my folding survival bow. Ended up going with a Galaxy Ember td longbow from LAS. It looks exactly the same as this bow, but a little more expensive at $200. Is the Ember overpriced, or is there a difference? Anyone know?


Good shooting!! Mate.

I think the price difference is just a marketing strategy and warranty.

I wouldn't worry to get a MDuck, but I was buying stuffs in LAS so I got the Galaxy version all together.


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

I picked up a Galaxy version with 40# recurve and longbow limbs. I don't have it yet but I'm kinda excited to give it go. I haven't been able to find a single bad review on it yet so that's a good sign.


----------



## Lost Arra (Feb 14, 2011)

Are these Black Hunter bows fast flight compatible?


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

Lost Arra said:


> Are these Black Hunter bows fast flight compatible?


Yes.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lost Arra said:


> Are these Black Hunter bows fast flight compatible?


Yes. I'm running fast flight right now but have a BCY X string on order.


----------



## Melly (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## aluminated (Oct 10, 2017)

Melly said:


> View attachment 6913523


So what’s the purpose of spamming the Black Hunter threads with this ad?


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

such a hard press n obvious approach, trying to sell something....

it will have a negative effect on the brand (if u regard black hunter as a brand), as it simply makes a joke outta yourself and deter potential buyers


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

Bow Rider said:


> Kent will probably be happy to hear I upgraded from my folding survival bow. Ended up going with a Galaxy Ember td longbow from LAS. It looks exactly the same as this bow, but a little more expensive at $200. Is the Ember overpriced, or is there a difference? Anyone know?


I believe it is the same bow, marketed by different retailers under different names.


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

I have a Galaxy Ember "longbow" and it looks identical. It is very VERY light. 

No blemishes or other defects, but the 35lb limbs feel more like 45lbs. The riser itself looks and feels great in the hand. But I really don't like to shoot it since it feels like such a heavy draw.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

yup, I had the galaxy version also, especially the longbow limbs ~ they stack

the recurve limbs are better

but for the price n quality...it is still much better than the old Sage


----------



## YRhinefield (Feb 22, 2006)

The issue with them regardless of the brand logo is most are not close to the listed draw weight. Lancaster and Twigg archery will weigh them to ensure you get the weight you want but buying from them costs more.


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

kentsabrina said:


> yup, I had the galaxy version also, especially the longbow limbs ~ they stack
> 
> the recurve limbs are better
> 
> but for the price n quality...it is still much better than the old Sage


I'm thinkin' about buying the recurve limbs to use on the riser. It'll be good for at least one shoot during the year that has unique trad only rules.


----------



## Tiny Evil (Aug 19, 2019)

Beautiful bow. Congrats!


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Mine shot well. Hated the grip. Sold it for that reason only.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephrusPrime (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm surprised to hear that the longbow stacks.


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

ZephrusPrime said:


> I'm surprised to hear that the longbow stacks.


I don't know if it stacks or not. I do know that mine feels like a heluva lot more than the 35lbs it's rated at. I reckon the only way to know is to measure. 

Bottom line for me it that I can not hold it anchor without shaking, which makes it not pleasant to shoot.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

I have a under 28" draw

My current 25" target weight bow runs stabilization with 32" n 8 oz up front, 15" n 4 oz both sides, 50# carbon ace med limbs 

Anyday I am not shooting, I do no arrow nocked shoot sequent with full expansion n let down 120 times with it

Not that the ember/black hunter is bad, nor I am overbow

The 40# (or 45# I forgot) Galaxy ember longbow I had, it did stack on me by comparison ~ my 45# Ragim Blackbear n Bearpaw Mingo both doesn't stack


----------



## KnightKT (Nov 17, 2016)

Nice review, and good shooting!


----------



## 3D Archery (May 19, 2016)

Please allow me to clarify. Junxing is the manufacturer of this bow. Now, what they do is customize it for the dealer. In order to lower cost, they will use lower grade materials. These are dictated by the dealer. But they are all Black Hunters. That was til recently, when a (believe it or not) a furniture factory, bought a bunch of them and cloned them! They even put the same "Black Hunter" on it. This company uses a lower grade of fiberglass on all bows and a lower grade adhesive. Just by looking, you cannot tell the difference. 

The only way to protect yourself is to work or buy from a dealer who works with Junxing itself.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

3D Archery said:


> Please allow me to clarify. Junxing is the manufacturer of this bow. Now, what they do is customize it for the dealer. In order to lower cost, they will use lower grade materials. These are dictated by the dealer. But they are all Black Hunters. That was til recently, when a (believe it or not) a furniture factory, bought a bunch of them and cloned them! They even put the same "Black Hunter" on it. This company uses a lower grade of fiberglass on all bows and a lower grade adhesive. Just by looking, you cannot tell the difference.
> 
> The only way to protect yourself is to work or buy from a dealer who works with Junxing itself.



Thx for info 

No wonder lower price keeps showing up here n there

I got mine from Lancaster / Galaxy Ember though


----------



## kg062007 (Mar 22, 2020)

3D Archery said:


> Please allow me to clarify. Junxing is the manufacturer of this bow. Now, what they do is customize it for the dealer. In order to lower cost, they will use lower grade materials. These are dictated by the dealer. But they are all Black Hunters. That was til recently, when a (believe it or not) a furniture factory, bought a bunch of them and cloned them! They even put the same "Black Hunter" on it. This company uses a lower grade of fiberglass on all bows and a lower grade adhesive. Just by looking, you cannot tell the difference.
> 
> The only way to protect yourself is to work or buy from a dealer who works with Junxing itself.


That's whats going on! At this point, I have had 3 pairs of Black hunter recurve limbs that I bought directly from Mandarin Duck and they are all garbage! The first pair had the overlays come off. The next 2 pair delaminated and became unglued in the exact same spot! Where the walnut limb wedge meets the bamboo. It was like someone used ****ing wood glue on the limbs, every single pair of limbs had glue issues! I bought the 58 inch sinoart version on Amazon about a year ago, those limbs are fine and show no signs of damage. I thought Mandarin duck was about quality, but the limbs they sold me were garbage, plain and simple.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

I have 2 genuine Black Hunters and an extra set of limbs. I like them.


----------



## Quailbil (Mar 11, 2019)

I have been pleased with mine. Fun bow that shoots well for the price point. I got it from Twigg.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep just added a 60# version to my stable - its a brilliant bow - and just as good as some bows 5 x times the price. It is IMO the best bang for buck going.


----------

